# kiminle / kimle



## Pitt

Hi everybody!

I'd like to know if both sentences are correct:

Who do you want to speak to?

1. *Kiminle* konuşmak istiyorsunuz?
2. *Kimle* konuşmak istiyorsunuz?

Is there a difference between _kiminle_ and _kimle_?

Thanks in advance,
Pitt


----------



## sara_88

hi pitt!

There is no difference between kiminle and kimle.

stay in peace


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'd like to know if both sentences are correct:
> 
> Who do you want to speak to?
> 
> 1. *Kiminle* konuşmak istiyorsunuz?
> 2. *Kimle* konuşmak istiyorsunuz?
> 
> Is there a difference between _kiminle_ and _kimle_?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Pitt



*No difference, Who do you want to talk to*?


----------



## Pitt

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome *


----------



## karandor

Kiminle is the correct form. Although kimle is used colloquially.


----------

